# Not to be confrontational.. does anyone else think the Oberon covers are ugly?



## lanfearl (Jul 28, 2010)

Maybe I'd need to see one in person and feel the leather to really "get" how nice they are.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

To each their own


----------



## fairy_dreams (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm not too fond of them either, but I can certainly see why other people would like them. The craftsmanship looks great


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

I dont think they are ugly but if they came to the UK i wouldnt pick one over my Amazon cover, i really like that so much more. 

I'm not keen on the Oberon Butterfly ones though coz it reminds me of moths. Not that i like butterfly's any more than moths


----------



## harpangel36 (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't have one, but I wish they would come in prettier, lighter colors like pinks or pastels. I'm not big into dark color anything. I do like the craftsmanship but worry about the weight and whether I can use a light with it.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

The da Vinci is the only one I have ever even considered.  But their non-return policy scares me off.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

We had a similar thread a couple months ago and it got really out of hand.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

KindleChickie said:


> The da Vinci is the only one I have ever even considered. But their non-return policy scares me off.


KindleChickie, it looks like you have a pink Noreve in your picture. Despite the thirty day guarantee on Noreve's website, when I tried to return or exchange a product because of defects I was told that they don't do that for on demand products. They didn't ask what the defects were, but refused an exchange or return. From what I have seen since I have been on the boards, if Oberon sends out a defective product they replace it.


----------



## thetonyclifton (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes sort of.

I can see they are well made and that some people would like them - but not me - but as was said - each to their own.

I think it might be down to the Kindle demographic - a lot more women and a lot more women of 35-60.  I think this would be born out if we changed the product - certainly there would be a small % market for oberon style iphone cases but it would be small and they would definitely not be dominating an iphone forum - which would have a different and more diverse demographic. 

Most of the cases I like would be minimalist, simple and understated - these are not any of those things but then I am not forced to buy an Oberon, I hope those who do enjoy them very much.

On the other hand my mother would probably love an oberon cover.

I would be interested to see the age range and sex of the posters in this thread.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think that most of the Oberon covers are beautiful.  Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## frazzledglispa (Aug 23, 2010)

I really like most of them - some of them that I like I wouldn't actually want to own - like the Avenue of Trees for example. I actually liked it better before it became a wrap-around design.

I am male, forty, and waiting for my Chocolate Medici


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

I wouldn't call them ugly. Some are not to my taste, but I can certainly see the appeal. I do find myself particularly attracted to a combo with the Crest skin from DecalGirl and a chocolate or purple Medici Oberon.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I would never call them ugly, I think they are beautiful works of art.  I have a purple Roof of Heaven and I switch it out with my pink Noreve, but I prefer the simplicity of the Noreve.  Sometimes I think about selling my Oberon, but it's beautiful, and I don't want to give it up.  If you've never seen one in person, you really can't appreciate them.  Now, if they would make one in pink or a light color, I would be all over that.  I don't know anything about the "leathering" process, maybe it's hard to make light colors.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I can certainly appreciate their beauty and craftsmanship, but they're a bit heavy and ornate for me.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

They're so much more spectacular in person than online.  I love looking at my Kindle even when the cover's closed, the cover is such a work of art.  They are a bit heavier than the Amazon, but for the K3 only 1.5 oz.  For the DX, they are quite heavy, so I usually take the Kindle out of the cover to read.  

ETA: I do have to say that the word "ugly" is pretty ugly in itself, especially since the people who make them are here on KB with us.  Lots of times people show photos of covers or skins they think are gorgeous and I think, "oh, horrible!".  I'd never say that here in response, though.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

thetonyclifton might be right, a matter of demographics. I can certainly see how it wouldn't suit the taste of many people but it suits my taste, which is all that counts for me.   

I just received mine and I'll be posting pix in the correct thread, but I am very happy with the workmanship.  The dark wash makes a pleasing, gentle contrast to the red dyed leather.  The stitching looks perfect and solid.  It really is quality work.  There is too little of that these days, IMO.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have two for my K2, one journal, one for my KDX and have one on order for my K3.  Wouldn't have them if they were ugly.  Some of the other people on these boards have more Oberon works of art than I do.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I have two for my K2, one journal, one for my KDX and have one on order for my K3. Wouldn't have them if they were ugly. Some of the other people on these boards have more Oberon works of art than I do.


Yup - I have a journal, an address book, an old K2 cover I mangled to get it to work with a hinge mechanism (the outside is still in perfect condition), and covers for my DX and K3. Just sold my K2 Oberon. Plus I bought a journal for my SIL and a portfolio for my brother, and my niece loved them so much she bought a used K1 cover. Every time I buy a different brand cover I regret it and end up replacing with an Oberon.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Let's see... you are saying, "does anyone *else* think the Oberon covers are ugly?" which means that you do. That is fine.... again.... you're entitled to your opinion. But, you also say that you don't want to be confrontational. Really?? You obviously know from all of our discussions that many of us love the Oberon covers.... that many of us consider them works of art.... And, you then.... "not wanting to be confrontational"..... don't title your discussion, "Anyone else who doesn't care for the Oberon covers" or "Anyone else who doesn't like the Oberon covers". You refer to them using an insulting term - calling them ugly.... You don't have to like them..... but you also don't have to insult them. KindleBoards is a respectful place to be.... being insulting is not being respectful.


----------



## lanfearl (Jul 28, 2010)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Let's see... you are saying, "does anyone *else* think the Oberon covers are ugly?" which means that you do. That is fine.... again.... you're entitled to your opinion. But, you also say that you don't want to be confrontational. Really?? You obviously know from all of our discussions that many of us love the Oberon covers.... that many of us consider them works of art.... And, you then.... "not wanting to be confrontational"..... don't title your discussion, "Anyone else who doesn't care for the Oberon covers" or "Anyone else who doesn't like the Oberon covers". You refer to them using an insulting term - calling them ugly.... You don't have to like them..... but you also don't have to insult them. KindleBoards is a respectful place to be.... being insulting is not being respectful.


There is no need to be politically correct about an inanimate object. I prefaced my question with "maybe I'd need to see one in person".

I think the comments about demographics are spot on. They don't fit mine.

I was just curious because it seems like the covers were universally loved here. I was just making sure I wasn't being blind.


----------



## fairy_dreams (Jun 17, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing too. Oberon covers do seem to have a big following in the Kindle community  I kind of figured that it was part of the "Kindle culture"   

I certainly wouldn't call them ugly, because I've seen the pictures posted up here and some of them look beautiful (the leather looks soo soft)! However, I don't think they really fit me because I like lighter/pastel colors.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Oberons are very much a work of art, but honestly, there are a lot of works of art that I find "ugly". Personally, the designs on the Oberons just speak to me. I love good leather workmanship, and think that thses are just wonderful. Certainly not for everybody, but even among those of us that like the Oberons, we don't like every design. There are some designs that I just wouldn't even consider buying. 

Also, they don't really cover the lighter colors, and so if you respond more to light or bright colors, these won't won't catch your fancy.


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

I really like them. I have two of them for my K2 and one on the way for my K3. I am saving up to buy one for my Ipad.  I think the craftsmanship is just exceptional. They also have provided great customer service.


----------



## AuburnSky (Aug 26, 2010)

Prazzie said:


> I wouldn't call them ugly. Some are not to my taste, but I can certainly see the appeal. I do find myself particularly attracted to a combo with the Crest skin from DecalGirl and a chocolate or purple Medici Oberon.


Love, love, LOVE it! If I didn't already have a skin, I think I would have totally gone for this combo. For what it's worth, I like the purple cover with it best.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Prazzie said:


> I wouldn't call them ugly. Some are not to my taste, but I can certainly see the appeal. I do find myself particularly attracted to a combo with the Crest skin from DecalGirl and a chocolate or purple Medici Oberon.


I have to say. This is the ONLY skin I've ever had to take off my Kindle because it was too busy for me.

As for Oberon, there are some designs and colors I'm not fond of, but there are several that I love.


----------



## AuburnSky (Aug 26, 2010)

Upfront, I don't own one and have never seen one in person.

As a crafty person myself, I can totally appreciate their craftsmanship and by their devout following, I would assume that they produce an excellent product.  

My only issue is with the lack of customization.  I don't see why all designs can't be offered in all colors - I understand what they say on their website about the artists picking the colors that they feel best showcase the design, however, if a person wants a certain color and is willing to pay for it, then I don't see why the customer couldn't have it.  The same goes with changing out the buttons.  The only thing I can figure is that by having standard colors and buttons, they can make them ahead of time and keep them in stock to ship quickly.  But again, if a customer is told that customization is possible but will take extra time, and he/she is willing to wait, then what's the harm?  I'm sure I don't understand all the ramifications with customizing a craftsman leather case, but I do think that offering the customer whatever they want - of course, as long as it is within your means - is always a good business practice.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I think some of them are quite beautiful, and I wish I could use one. I have bought and sold a few, I never found them soft and pliable enough for me.
Noreve feels best in my hands, and is my all time favorite cover!

I do think calling them ugly is a little harsh, there are many options out there. Because everyone has a different version, of what they find appealing.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

MineKinder said:


> I never found them soft and pliable enough for me.


That's what I was wondering. They look hard and stiff, which would be very protective, but doesn't seem that nice to feel while reading. I've been loving the Cole Haan covers because they feel so good in my hands

That said, maybe if they could make a scene that looked like Eilean Donan castle in Scotland, I'd be tempted. Out of the ones now available the Medici looks nice. I'm a sucker for a fleur de lis.

http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&q=eilean+donan+castle,+scotland&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=univ&ei=qbmVTLaGCIa8sQOQpOzkCQ&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&ct=title&resnum=5&ved=0CDsQsAQwBA&biw=1161&bih=691


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a journal that I bought second (or third) hand, that is very soft and supple! It's amazing how nice it feels. It was obviously well loved by someone, and very broken in, but it's still just as beautiful as a brand new one!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Cardinal said:


> KindleChickie, it looks like you have a pink Noreve in your picture. Despite the thirty day guarantee on Noreve's website, when I tried to return or exchange a product because of defects I was told that they don't do that for on demand products. They didn't ask what the defects were, but refused an exchange or return. From what I have seen since I have been on the boards, if Oberon sends out a defective product they replace it.


I purchased thru Amazon.com and they have a great return policy. I could have returned my cover to Amazon for any reason. Why doesn't Amazon.com carry the Oberon covers so they can be returned with their return policy? I might take a chance if they did. Also wanted to point out there is a huge price difference.  It is easier to risk buying a $40 cover you might not like.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Out of curiosity, I checked both companies return policies and here they are. Huge difference. 

*Oberon*: Returns

Because we hand make all of our leather products 'To Order' in your specific color, we ask that you choose carefully. We accept returns on manufacturer defects only, unless some misunderstanding has occurred with your order. Again, thanks for choosing carefully.

*M-Edge*: How do I return an item?

We can only process returns and exchanges for items shipped directly by M-Edge Accessories. We do sell many of our products through other retailers, including but not limited to, Amazon.com and BestBuy.com. If you purchased your M-Edge Accessories product from another retailer, you will need to return your item according to that merchant's policies. If you are unsure where your M-Edge Accessories product shipped from, please contact M-Edge Customer Service and we would be glad to assist you.

You have up to 60 days from the purchase date to return the item for either a full refund of the purchase price or for an exchange. We can only process exchanges on items of the same price. If the item you would like in return is of a different price we would need to issue a refund for the original purchase and you can place a new order for the desired item. You can view all of our available accessories and current prices on our website, www.medgestore.com.

Please send the unwanted item, in New and Unused condition, with a copy of the original packing slip to:

M-Edge Accessories
ATTN: Returns/Exchanges
PMB 353
1121 Annapolis Rd
Odenton, MD 21113

Please make sure to clearly state whether you are returning the item for a refund or an exchange. We will issue the refund once we have received the item. If for an exchange, please specify what color/style/size you would like in return.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't think the Oberon covers are ugly, but they don't appeal to me.  I think, as some of the others have said, that they're too ornate for my liking.  I love my black Amazon hinged cover for my K2.  Some folks think it's plain, ugly and boring.  That's okay.  To me it's sleek and classy.  Each of us having our different likes and dislikes is what makes the world an interesting place.  And keeps lots of different companies in business.  

ETA demographic info:  I'm a 47 yo female.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have one journal, one planner, two business card holders, two K2 covers and one planner.  I really like their products and they really work for me.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

I think they are beautiful!  With that being said, I'm not going to get one for my K3 (had 3 different ones for my K2).  I want to keep the weight of my K3 down, I feel like an Oberon would be overwhelming for it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There's definitely some truth to it being a KindleBoards thing, but I had Oberon products long before I had a Kindle and starting when I was considerably younger than I am now.    We've had others try to analyze why some like Oberons and some don't.  I'm not sure it matters.  Some like Oberons, and some don't.    You say to-may-to and I say to-mah-to.

Aaargh!  My .02, matey!

Buccaneer Silver Leg


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Shawna said:


> I think they are beautiful! With that being said, I'm not going to get one for my K3 (had 3 different ones for my K2). I want to keep the weight of my K3 down, I feel like an Oberon would be overwhelming for it.


The K3 Oberon is smaller and lighter than the K2. It really doesn't feel heavier than it did in Amazon cover. I am a lover of Oberon and couldn't wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't think the Oberon covers are ugly.I had 3 of them for my k2 that I would rotate,but used my davinci in saddle most of the time.Great looking cover.But after seeing pictures of the smaller,thinner,super sleek k3 being held in the Oberon's with the same size,clunky looking straps that were in the k2 cases...that I think is ugly.Don't get me wrong,I like the strap idea better than velcro,they should have made the straps a little more narrow since the kindle is smaller.The straps should not cover any of the buttons even a little bit and even if they don't interfere with them...it just looks bad in my opinion.A tiny detail like a small corner of the button being covered by one of the straps would drive me insane.My eyes would constantly be drawn to it and I would eventually have to take a razor blade to the strap to get it off the button.

All that said..I still want another davinci,but will wait awhile to see if they modify the straps in some way.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I think my Oberon de Vinci cover is the most beautiful cover I have ever seen.  There are other covers people like that I think are ugly but I don't go out of my way to make a post about them.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

I love my large Oberon organizer.  I've been using it for 2-3 years and it looks new whereas other planners/organizers look worn within a year.  It gets a lot of heavy use during the work week. 

That being said, unless they use a different leather for the covers, it is definitely heavier, bulkier and more rigid than I would (personally) want for my e-book reader covers.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

There are so many Oberon Covers that I don't think that you can use a blanket term like "ugly." there are some covers I don't like, and a lot that I do. The strongest term I would choose is "just not for me."


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

derek alvah said:


> I don't think the Oberon covers are ugly.I had 3 of them for my k2 that I would rotate,but used my davinci in saddle most of the time.Great looking cover.But after seeing pictures of the smaller,thinner,super sleek k3 being held in the Oberon's with the same size,clunky looking straps that were in the k2 cases...that I think is ugly.Don't get me wrong,I like the strap idea better than velcro,they should have made the straps a little more narrow since the kindle is smaller.The straps should not cover any of the buttons even a little bit and even if they don't interfere with them...it just looks bad in my opinion.A tiny detail like a small corner of the button being covered by one of the straps would drive me insane.My eyes would constantly be drawn to it and I would eventually have to take a razor blade to the strap to get it off the button.
> 
> All that said..I still want another davinci,but will wait awhile to see if they modify the straps in some way.


derek.... if you check the pictures of the newest K3 Oberon covers that are being posted in the other Oberon discussions... you will find that the bottom corner straps to do not cover the buttons and are wonderful! Order away said the Kindle/Oberon enabler!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

PraiseGod13 said:


> derek.... if you check the pictures of the newest K3 Oberon covers that are being posted in the other Oberon discussions... you will find that the bottom corner straps to do not cover the buttons and are wonderful! Order away said the Kindle/Oberon enabler!


LOL PG: I know you are writing this for Derek, but I almost took it for me !

I am on the brink of ordering myself the black dragon I have been lusting after for so long (first thought I would buy it for my future DX, but I don't think I'm getting a DX until they put those page turn buttons on the left side too, and that may be never, for all I know!), but find myself with the same hesitation as Derek


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Neo said:


> LOL PG: I know you are writing this for Derek, but I almost took it for me !
> 
> I am on the brink of ordering myself the black dragon I have been lusting after for so long (first thought I would buy it for my future DX, but I don't think I'm getting a DX until they put those page turn buttons on the left side too, and that may be never, for all I know!), but find myself with the same hesitation as Derek


I hear you, Neo!


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

My biggest problem is that I found that I don't like using covers, much too book like, but pretending that wasn't the case it would be their colors that would keep me away. The purple Roof of Heaven DX cover was particularly disappointing. I had expected purple, had wanted purple, instead I got a dark plum color. I ended up being okay with the color once I got past the disappointment of it not being what I wanted, but for the money that they ask you to spend okay is just not good enough. It was similar but not quite as bad with the Red River Garden DX cover and the Saddle Celtic Hounds K1 cover as they were decent, just not as nice as some of the pics make them out to be since they were darker than I wanted.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

AuburnSky said:


> Love, love, LOVE it! If I didn't already have a skin, I think I would have totally gone for this combo. For what it's worth, I like the purple cover with it best.


I agree - - the purple looks fabulous with that skin! 

Oh, and I think Oberons are beautiful and works of art. I own two. I decided to go with the Amazon cover this time but it doesn't mean that I don't love Oberons also.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

PraiseGod13 said:


> derek.... if you check the pictures of the newest K3 Oberon covers that are being posted in the other Oberon discussions... you will find that the bottom corner straps to do not cover the buttons and are wonderful! Order away said the Kindle/Oberon enabler!


That's weird.Oberon themselves said the straps partially covered the back and alt buttons,but I only saw 1 picture where they came into contact with the buttons.All the other pictures and the testimonies of posters that have their Oberon covers say the straps don't touch the buttons.I guess maybe Oberon fixed the problem that quick?That really was my main issue with buying another Oberon.


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

They haven't made one that makes me want to run out and spend the kind of money they want for one.  I wouldn't call them ugly.


----------



## tachydactyl (Sep 10, 2010)

I think a lot of them are quite beautiful.  Some of them are a little masculine for my liking, but they are all beautiful!


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Neo said:


> LOL PG: I know you are writing this for Derek, but I almost took it for me !
> 
> I am on the brink of ordering myself the black dragon I have been lusting after for so long (first thought I would buy it for my future DX, but I don't think I'm getting a DX until they put those page turn buttons on the left side too, and that may be never, for all I know!), but find myself with the same hesitation as Derek


I have the dragon design in purple on my Oberon organizer. It's a great design. I do like it in the black color (almost as much as I like my purple). I'm sure you'll like it when you get it.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you Kevin. I am soooo close to placing my order


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

KindleChickie said:


> I purchased thru Amazon.com and they have a great return policy. I could have returned my cover to Amazon for any reason. Why doesn't Amazon.com carry the Oberon covers so they can be returned with their return policy? I might take a chance if they did. Also wanted to point out there is a huge price difference.  It is easier to risk buying a $40 cover you might not like.


Like I originally said, I thought you had a Noreve and I was talking about that company's non-return policy on hand made products even when they are defective. At lease Oberon will replace a defective product. Since you brought up price, my brand new Oberon was considerably cheaper than my K2 cover.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

PraiseGod13 said:


> derek.... if you check the pictures of the newest K3 Oberon covers that are being posted in the other Oberon discussions... you will find that the bottom corner straps to do not cover the buttons and are wonderful! Order away said the Kindle/Oberon enabler!


This is what changed my mind, the bottom straps. I was not going to order a K3 Oberon because they would cover the bottom buttons. When I found out the had modified the straps not to cover the buttons I ordered one ASAP.


----------



## CandyJ9 (Sep 16, 2010)

I've never owned an Oberon (especially as I just got my first Kindle yesterday), but I am very familiar with their work because I drool over it every year at the So Cal Renaissance Faire with my husband--we're participants and visit their booth fairly regularly. 

The leather is beautiful, the colors are rich and inviting, and the workmanship is incredible. I didn't know they made Kindle covers until I found these boards and the only reason I opted for Amazon's cover instead was because of the built in light. I do plan on eventually buying an Oberon though. Maybe part of it's appeal to me is also to do with associating them with a "world" that I'm a part of and that I love.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleChickie said:


> I purchased thru Amazon.com and they have a great return policy. I could have returned my cover to Amazon for any reason. Why doesn't Amazon.com carry the Oberon covers so they can be returned with their return policy?


There's a cost to a company to have their products run through Amazon. (Amazon doesn't list for free. ) And Oberon is a small company. They may not be able to afford having Amazon as part of the cost equation.

Betsy


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

lanfearl said:


> There is no need to be politically correct about an inanimate object.


If you were talking about a rock, I guess you'd be correct, but you're talking about a product that is hand-produced by a small family-owned operation. An operation that is also a sponsor of this board that you are freely posting on. All PG13 seemed to be saying was you could have chosen a different title for your thread if you truly didn't want to be confrontational. Politically correct and respectful are not the same thing.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

I love Oberon covers and had two for my K2.  I decided I wasn't going to get an Oberon for my K3 because it is such a perfect size for me to hold naked.  But, I am really missing having an Oberon cover and thinking of caving and getting one afterall!


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

_*ugly* (adjective) - very unattractive or unpleasant to look at; offensive to the sense of beauty; displeasing in appearance._

Just as beauty is in the of the beholder, you could say the same is true of ugly. If you like Oberon covers, great! If you don't, that is great too! The neat thing is we have a variety of covers from different companies to choose from, and we can find a cover that we like for our Kindles if we decide to get one.


----------



## lanfearl (Jul 28, 2010)

911jason said:


> If you were talking about a rock, I guess you'd be correct, but you're talking about a product that is hand-produced by a small family-owned operation. An operation that is also a sponsor of this board that you are freely posting on. All PG13 seemed to be saying was you could have chosen a different title for your thread if you truly didn't want to be confrontational. Politically correct and respectful are not the same thing.


As an alternative "Not to be confrontational.. does anyone else think the Oberon covers aren't very attractive?"

Yeah. that would be an effective topic. Calling something ugly is not disrespectful. It is ugly to me. I didn't say it was universally ugly. Oberon clearly puts a lot of work into their covers. Some people enjoy them. Some people don't.


----------



## tachydactyl (Sep 10, 2010)

In all honesty here, if not to be confrontational, what is the point to this thread?  I am sure there are people that don't like them, but why say anything?  Ever heard the saying, "If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all." You don't tell a new mom her baby is ugly, even if it is, do you?  I don't get the point at all.  JMHO


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks,

I think the question in the subject has been asked and answered.  And how the question should have been posed has been beaten to death, too.  Revisiting it now just derails the thread.  I'm going to lock the thread.  Lanfearl, I think you've gotten enough feedback to know that you're not the only one who doesn't like the covers, and that's ok, sponsor or not.  No one thing works for everyone.


Betsy


----------

